# Trouble with HDMI out on Yamaha RX-V377



## txflood3 (May 9, 2015)

Hi gang...new here...hoping this is in the right place

I bought a Yamaha RX-V377 simply to run the speakers pre-wired in my home. I got everything connected and I get sound from the tv but no picture

I have an Xfinity cable box going to the receiver HDMI 1 and the HDMI out goes to the tv.

Before the receiver arrived I had no issues with just the cable box and the tv. I have even gone back and done that set up again to make sure a cable didn't stop working. I even went and bought a new HDMI cable to go from receiver to cable box in case the one I had stopped working.

Is there a setting in this receiver I am missing? I have also read on the internet that there may need a firmware upgrade for it....if this is true, how would I check the version I am running and where would I download the upgrade...and how would I even install it?

I can run the radio, usb and even tv sound....I have it set up where I can get sound through different sets of speakers wired throughout the house....I just can't get a picture to come through.

What am I missing? :dontknow:

please and thank you


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

It sounds like you need to go into the video settings and choose HDMI.


----------



## txflood3 (May 9, 2015)

JBrax said:


> It sounds like you need to go into the video settings and choose HDMI.


I'm confused here...

Video settings on the tv or on the receiver?

The tv is already set up that way and works when I bypass the receiver and just use the cable box via HDMI

Are there some settings on the receiver I am unaware of that can be changed on the front of if? I cannot see any picture to do a set up when going through the receiver.

Sorry if I'm new at this and not understanding exactly.


----------

